
More UK technology visas granted after fears of worker shortage - randomname2
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/02/26/technology-visas-granted-fears-worker-shortage/
======
prymitive
_[...] government organisation that processes applications for the special
visa, has been granted the right to endorse 250 immigration visas this year,
50 more than it had originally been allocated_

250 visas will "secure access to overseas talent"? Is the tech market in UK so
tiny? In contrast US of A issued 85k H1B according to
[http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/12/technology/h1b-cap-visa-
fy-2...](http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/12/technology/h1b-cap-visa-fy-2017/)

EDIT: I forgot that UK is _still_ part of EU, so there's a massive amount of
people from outside the UK that won't need any visa to work there.

